# Need help with qemu: ARM + Minibian



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm having a little problem here. 
Tried to start qemu with minibian image, but when i get past the boot screen and trying to log in with standard credentials - it shows that login info is incorrect.

I also have raspberian image, that works fine, so the problem is not emulator, but either settings or distro image.
To start qemu under windows i am using the following parameters:

```
qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -cpu arm1176 -hda minibian.img -kernel kernel-qemu -m 256 -append "root=/dev/sda2"
```
The official site says that the default user credentials are: *root:raspberry*, but from what i see root login is disabled, because i don't even get to the password prompt with this username.
Also tried *pi:raspberry*, but it doesn't work.

Supposedly there should be an initial setup menu, but i don't see it.

Does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2014)

Got something else: login prompt has no hostname.
Instead i;m getting 
	
	



```
(none)login:
```
Found some messages on various forums about this problem, but no info on how to fix it...


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 22, 2014)

Never mind. After sleepless night and some I've finally found a cure.


----------



## rubinski (Mar 17, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Never mind. After sleepless night and some I've finally found a cure.



Hi, I´m having exactly the same issue here. Can you tell us how you´ve solved this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 17, 2014)

rubinski said:


> Hi, I´m having exactly the same issue here. Can you tell us how you´ve solved this?
> Thanks in advance!



There are few things you need to do before you can start your system properly.
I've found a good tutorial that helped me to finally boot into OS.

QEMU – Emulating Raspberry Pi the easy way

If that doesn't work - try to download kernel image from the same site. It might not work with the latest Qemu, in which case you'll have to compile it yourself, or downgrade Qemu to it's older version.


----------

